# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تنويهات : احذرو منولي <<<<<<<<<

## مصطفى محمود

السلام عليكم ورحه الله وبرمكاته  
                    اولا حبيت انوه انو انا مقصر شويه في حق الموقع المتميز هذا  
           ثانيا حبت انوه علي عدم استعمال بكس الترنيدو مع التحديثات   
          الجديده للمكس  لعدم حدوث ضرر ببكس الترنيدو   
           والاصدارت المتاحه للعمل علي الترنيدو هي 
           اصدار 3.4 <<<<1.9  و 3.4<<<<2.0 فقط  
              لتجنب مشاكل السرفر وتلف الهواتف  
              تقبلو تحياتي (مصطفي )  :Smile:

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي على التنويه
انا متوقع كل شئ  من مانول
فهو دئما لا يكترت لاحد
ودائما عودانا على هدا الاسلوب

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور على التنبيه 
والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تمام اخى مصطفى وشكرا للتنبيه
المفاجأة ان الاصدارة 1.9 مش بتدخل السيرفر لان مانول يغلق السيرفر بعد كل تحديثين
يبقى التحديث المتاح 2.0 و2.1 وطبعا اخى مصطفى وضح ممكن تستخدم 2.0 دون مشاكل بس 2.1 فيه مشاكل
طيب خد دى عند صدور تحديث جديد2.2 يبقى2.0 مغلق عن السرفر والاصدارات الاخرى المتاحة بالسيرفر تتلف التورنادو هههههههه والله مانول قظر

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## hassan riach

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك على التنبيه

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا على الموضوع والتنبيه

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## tifaa

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## borda

الحرب مستمرة دائما

----------


## EZEL

جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه

----------

